# Admiralty Northern Goldsmiths



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all, I was going through my collection/hoard the other evening and found this ,which I'd forgotten I had.

I've done some research and it seems that their pocket watches were quite good quality and Rolex seems to get mentioned.

Mikrolisk web site lists Admiralty as Rolex. Has anyone any ideas or info please or can anyone Identify the movement, many thanks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Rolex or Wilsdorf & Davis (W&D) registered several other names in the early 1900's, mainly for export reasons.

Admiralty was one of them.

I suspect Northern Goldsmiths is the retailer.

A lot of the early models in fact used Aegler movements & Dennison cases.

I have some Australian cased (Handley Watch Case Co) with Aegler movements which are not marked Rolex. Rolex did this too avoid punitive import duties.

I'll check my records & see if I can identify the movement in yours.

You never know. :biggrin:

P.S. Are there any identifying marks inside back cover ?


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> Rolex or Wilsdorf & Davis (W&D) registered several other names in the early 1900's, mainly for export reasons.
> 
> ...


 Hi Karussel, thanks for the info.

There are only numbers inside the case back and 'nickel '.The movement just has Swiss made on it . I don't really want to take the dial off and kill the cat! Hmm well not yet.


----------

